# Padron 2nds?



## Tommyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

So I was at my local cigar lounge a couple days ago and one of my smoking buddies gave me an unbanded maduro box press he said I had to try but wouldn't tell me much about. I lit it up and I was definitely impressed. I kept asking him what they were or where he got them but he wouldn't tell me anything. It tasted a lot like and padron 1964 but not quite. It was just a little harsher as if it was maybe a bit young or something. Eventually he admitted they were padron 2nds but I think he may have been just saying so because we were pushing him so much to tell us. So has anyone ever heard of a padron 2nd? Do they even exist. Padron kind of seems like a company who takes so much pride in the perfection of their cigars that I almost wouldn't think they'd market their mistakes in any fashion.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

If you got it from Jackson, it's real...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

A lot of seconds from higher brands are sold under different names. A lot of times they get sold to B&M's as "house blends"


----------



## Tommyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Really? I've been searching the internet for something about them but I just find threads like this one? Where can you get them???


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Who is this? I'm surprised that you're not freaking out over some random dude knowing where you got the cigar. LMAO


----------



## Tommyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually, I didn't get it from Jackson but that gets me one step closer to the source!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

ive never seen Padron make 2nds, but TNT cigars has the Padron Anniversary Alternatives and there even box pressed and look identical.


----------



## Tommyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Have you tried one? Do they taste anything like them? Padron has such a unique taste to me. It seems like it might be hard to copy.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Tommyboy said:


> Have you tried one? Do they taste anything like them? Padron has such a unique taste to me. It seems like it might be hard to copy.


no i have not tried one but very curious...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Could be a nica libre? :dunno:

Those are made to mimmick the padron 64's with exact vitolas and wrappers. My dad loves the nica libre and I bought him a padron anny recently in the same size, exclusivo. When we took the bands off they looked identicle right next to one another....


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Padron 2nds do not exist from everything I have found on here and online. It is probably an alternative if it looks the same and tastes similar. Padron rolls and ships their cigars immediately so a 2nd should not taste any younger than the real deal. I'll assume if he truly thinks it is a Padron 2nd than it isn't something like a Nica Libre or anything with a band. But, it is doubtful it is what he says. See if he can tell you where he bought it.


----------

